# Trivia 10/7



## luckytrim (Oct 7, 2019)

trivia 10/7
DID YOU KNOW ...
Daniel Radcliffe went through nearly 70 wands and 160 pairs of  glasses
during the making of the Harry Potter films.


1. What is the name of the stock market index for the Tokyo  Stock Exchange?
2. In gilbert & Sullivan's "The Mikado", for what crime  has Ko-Ko been 
condemned to death?
  a.- Kissing
  b. - Flirting
  c. - Hand-Holding
  d. - Cheating
3. What clothing-related idiom refers to someone giving a  speech without 
having made any preparation?
4. Let's play monopoly !
Another player lands on St. James Place, which is what you  own. Normally, 
rent is $14, but this time, the player has to pay you $28. Why  is this?
5. Whose 1973 novel "Fear of Flying" caused a stir, due to its  unabashed 
treatment of female sexuality?
6. In 1956 the Suez Canal was nationalized. Which country did  this?
7. Which of these does NOT border on South Australia  ?
  a. - Western Australia
  b. - Northern Territory
  c. - Tasmania
  d. - New South Wales
8. Fill in the Blanks ;
The 'Pluck' used to make Haggis is the minced _____ , _____  and _____ from 
the sheep.

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The Mardi Gras celebration in Mobile, Alabama, is the oldest  annual Carnival
celebration in the United States.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Nikkei Index
2. - b
3. Off the Cuff
4. You own all of the properties of that color
5. Erica Jong
6. Egypt
7. - c
8. Heart, Liver and Lungs

TRUTH !!
Beginning in 1703 and now recognized as the oldest and most  original annual
Mardi Gras carnival celebration in the USA, Mardi Gras in  Mobile comes
complete with parades, marching bands and huge crowds of  celebrators.


----------

